# Where to buy a decent kitchen?



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

We want to take a look around while the sales are on, any recommendations of good quality hardwearing modern kitchens at a reasonable price would be appreciated.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I'm looking into this at the moment, and so far have been told that Magnet, MFI and Ikea are all very good and tend to win all of these surveys in terms of quality and durability.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Though MFI has been slated in the past - we got a MFI kitchen fitted last year - can't fault any of the work done etc etc....


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Just fitted out our utility with kitchen units from Ikea. Quite impressed.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Oh - Ikea also have quite a good free 3D kitchen design application that you can download and use. Gives a 3D image of what your kitchen will look like. Once you've got what you want it'll print out an order list - doesn't get it 100% correct as it forgets to list kickboards and work surfaces... but it's good fun to play with


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I would also look at B&Q Warehouse better quallity than MFI and half the price. Also look around online for your appliances


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

MFI = Made for idiots, say no more


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Magnet. We have just had our second kitchen from them (different house)
Good quality and you should get a good discount this time of year. We had a new extension to our house this year, took the exact dimensions to them he planned it fitted perfect.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ttvic said:


> MFI = Made for idiots, say no more


Well being an idiot and not wanting to make an arse of my own kitchen - I must say MFI (Sub Contractor - as they have no inhouse installers) did an excellent job of fitting our kitchen - esp considering our walls (house 100 yrs old) are not even square and flat.
Units are still on the wall - nothing has fallen off etc etc - and tbh the B&Q stuff is not cheaper. 
Shopping around is of course required!!! And of course take into consideration your own needs.....

Eg - we got a new bathroom fitted in November -

Dolphin Bathrooms - quote Â£7k 
B&Q - Â£5k
Athena - Â£6k

Bought our own far higher quality items (From Athena) etc and subby the installation - Â£2.2k


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

We ventured out yesterday and took a look at Magnet, MFI and Wickes and we felt that the Wickes ones seemed more solid than the rest and they have some nice modern designs. Anybody have any thoughts on Wickes kitchens?

I seem to remember a similar thread here a few years ago and some folks recommended that you choose manufacturers by the carcass thickness of their units (4mm vs 6mm?). Can anybody throw some light on who does the thicker ones (Wickes may have been one of the good ones)?

Cheers me dears


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

As far as I know most of these mass produced kitchens are fairly similar in terms of quality.

Key things to check are that they have adjustable legs and not side panels which go to the floor as the chipboard tends to expand if it gets wet.

Look at the drawer mechanisms as ensure these are sturdy, B & Q now use metal side pieces on their drawers as well as fairly thick chipbord for the base of the drawer. This tends to be better as it stops the bottom of the drawer falling out when loaded with all the crap we tend to through in them.

In terms of carcass durability, generally these come in two thicknesses, 15mm and 18mm, obviously the 18mm is stronger and more durable.

Only other thing to watch is that if you are getting this fitted rather than DIY bear in mind that most companies sub contract the fitting work, therefore one persons view of a kitch supplied and fitted by a company may be completly different from another.

If you need it fitted it may be worth getting a price from a local carpenter from whom you can get references, then compare the price with the kitchen supplier.

IMO there is not a lot to chose between the companies that have been mentioned, however the key is the quality of the fitting and finish. Bear in mind that the price range of kitchens from the same supplier is normally quite large, yet the cabinets are usually all of the same construction. The price difference tends to be in the doors, worktops and appliances.

Go for what you like, but make sure you get a good fitter.

Hope this helps.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

John Lewis are actually quite competitive.

I finished up getting our new Kitchen from Kitchens Direct (same as Moben but without the flash showrooms) - 14K turned into 4.5 after some negotiation, the fitters were good and a key point for us at the time was that they could do it quickly.

Check the TTOC 'Companies offering discounts to members thread' (assuming you are a member of course!) - I think there was a guy offering discounts off Crown Imperial stuff to members, I haven't had the Kitchen stuff but the bedroom furniture was very very good quality - a notch or three above MFI / Ikea / B&Q etc


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.john-lewis.co.uk/

Got ours designed here and it is fantastic quality they are based in the Muswell Hill area of NW London IIRC...HTH


----------



## Parrot of Doom (Dec 18, 2004)

I say forget the chain shops, and goto the nearest posh town and look in the shops there. Thats what I did. The guy did a fantastic job, solid wood worktops, belfast sink and 1910 taps, oak veneer cabinets, etc.

He organised the tiling, the plasterer, the builder (had to move a window), did the electrics, replumbed everything (well I did put the kitchen in a different room).

I wouldn't have used him had I not seen another job of his, on a friend's house. You might pay a bit more than MFI, but the result will be that your kitchen will last longer, look better, and add more value to your house.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

ARTT said:


> Look at the drawer mechanisms as ensure these are sturdy, B & Q now use metal side pieces on their drawers as well as fairly thick chipbord for the base of the drawer. This tends to be better as it stops the bottom of the drawer falling out when loaded with all the crap we tend to through in them.
> 
> In terms of carcass durability, generally these come in two thicknesses, 15mm and 18mm, obviously the 18mm is stronger and more durable.


Cheers ARTT, we checked out B&Q today and the drawers are very impressive - we're considering one of their ranges.

Next up is the work-surface - we're looking at Corian because some folks here stated a while back that granite is porous and tends to absorb liquids and stain easily. Corian seems a lot more expensive - anybody had any experience or know of a better alternative to granite and Corian?

I'm milking this thread aren't I?


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Mike,

I have heard that concrete is the latest thing to have in the kitchen worktop world.

I recently got new worktops and had a good long look at Corian vs. Granite. IMHO granite looks nicer, the colours/finishes in Corian were not that great and as you said it is even more expensive than some granites.

As long as you mop up spills etc. on granite and don't leave crap on it then it should be OK. Besides, with the money I paid for granite I am polishing it every 5 mins to keep it tip-top.

Wonder if Swissol would work on it...... :?

I can recommend a good granite company if you need it. Originally went with a local firm in Herts, they faffed about and after we had driven up there twice to choose the colour etc they decided that London was too far - FFS!!!!! So we got another company based in Aberdeen to do them!!!

Simon


----------

